# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  atmega8 barošanas spriegums

## winger

Zinu, ka atmega8 barošanas spriegums ir līdz 5.5v, bet es gribu barošanais izmantot 4 AA tipa batarejas, kas ir apmēram 6 v. Vai ja es izmantošu šadu spriegumu barošanai, mikrokontrollers nesadegs un darbosies normāli. Vienkārši negribas taisit sprieguma regulatoru un nav ari tam vajadzīgā čipa.

----------


## Hondists

"Tehniskās jaunrades dienās" mēs visi taisījām robotus līnijsekotājus uz ATMega8 un nekas mums nenodega.

----------


## GuntisK

Ieliec virknē ar akumulatoriem vienu-divas parastās silīcija diodes un aiz tām būs vajadzīgie 4,6-5,3v.

----------


## Velko

Vēl viens variants - liec nevis parastās (alkaline) baterijas, bet gan NiMH aķīšus. Kā reiz sanāks vajadzīgais spriegums. Pie tam - nebūs jāmaina, varēsi uzlādēt.

Bet būtībā - nedomāju, ka 0.5 V dēļ jamais sāks degt nost. Nu bet ja arī tā - ATmega8 tāpat tikai 1 latu maksā.

----------


## GuntisK

> Vēl viens variants - liec nevis parastās (alkaline) baterijas, bet gan NiMH aķīšus. Kā reiz sanāks vajadzīgais spriegums. Pie tam - nebūs jāmaina, varēsi uzlādēt.


 ...kas arī ir vislabākais variants.

----------


## winger

paldies, par iepriekšējām atbildēm. tagad man radās jaunas neskaidrības. man ir šāds programmators http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=320355560851 un es salodēju maketiņu pēc šadas shēmas http://files.myopera.com/CrazyTeraby...ingleds-hi.png tikai ar vienu diodi. izmantoju 6 pinu isp vadu http://jarduino.com/wp-content/uploa.../ISP-6-pin.png. jautaajums ir vai man uz maketplates vajag no kontroliera barošanas plusa pievienot vadus pie 2. kājas konektoram kur štepselēsies programmators un vai ari barošanas mīnus(gnd) jaapievieno pie 6. kājas konektoram, radaas šaubas, jo itkā to programmatoru baro no usb un nezinu vai jamo vajag pislēgt ari no target plates pie sprieguma? P.S. nopirku kā teicāt lādējamos akumulatoriņus, jamie gan vienalga spieda ārā 6v, bet ar 2 diodeem dabuuju 4.8V.

----------


## chiekurs

tas programmatora puses VCC domāts nevis lai barotu programmatoru, bet gan programmejamo atmegu - vari darbināt shēmu no USB bez cita avota. gadijuma ja atmegai barošana jau ir, VCC nemaz nedrikst vienot klat.
GND javieno jebkura gadijumā.

----------


## winger

ok, paldies. man te visu laiku bija probleema, ka programmejot ar AVR studio nevareeju tikt programming mode, laikam shitais ari bija vainiigs. manam programatoram ir taada iespeeja, ka viņš ari baro kontrolieri?  zinu, ka AVR ISP MKII nav taadas iespeejas.

----------

